# Gonal F conditions



## pharmchick (Jun 7, 2010)

I received gonal f and cetrotide about 2 weeks ago. I have been keeping them at room temperature unopened and foil wrapped. I am going to start my cycle in a few days time. So, once I open the gonal f do I then HAVE to keep the pack in the fridge baring in mind it hasn't been in the fridge all Or can I keep it at room temp but discard after 28 days?  It seems that after opening the shelf life is 28 days.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

If it is out of fridge now it does not have to go back.

3 months unopened or 28 days once in use at or below 25 degrees celcius is what it specifies.


----------



## pharmchick (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks! Also I was getting a bit worried about the fact that the gonal went through xrays at the  security counter at the airport... I wonder if that affects stability.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I doubt it! Never heard of that.


----------



## pharmchick (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks. Also, is it correct to start taking gonal f from the second day of bleeding?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

If you are on short protocol IVF then usually, yes.

If you are on long protocol no.


----------



## pharmchick (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Hazel. I don't really know the difference btw short versus long protocol but I think I am on the former. I am undergoing stimulation for about 12 days and egg retrieval is done on the 12th day. For the purposes of IVF is day 1 of period considered the day of full bleed or the day you start spotting?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Day 1 is considered to be the first day you have red bleeding before midday.

Long protocol starts with down regulation on day 21 of the previous cycle with injections or nasal spray. You wait to bleed and have a scan on day 5,6 or 7. Then if ok, you start stims.

Short protocol starts stims and down regulation on day 2 of cycle and takes advantage of the body's own fsh surge at the start of a cycle.


----------



## pharmchick (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks! Does it matter what time of the day you take your gonal f injections?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is usual to take them between 6 and 9pm - or at least this is what my clinic say. Once you have chosen a time it should be within the hour of that time every day.

This way when you have a scan in the daytime the follicles have had time to respond to the previous dose and you can be given a new dose to take after seeing the doctor if necessary.


----------



## pharmchick (Jun 7, 2010)

between 6pm and 9pm? good that i asked you because i would have assumed its best to take it in the morning...


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Do check with your clinic - I am only going by personal experience of what I was told to do.


----------



## pharmchick (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks. With pregnyl, is it usually administered a day before egg retrieval, am I right?? Because it needs to be kept at low temp I decided not to order it and buy it on the day or before.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is administered EXACTLY 36 hours before egg collection.


----------



## pharmchick (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you! I have another Gonal f question. After injecting myself today, a drop of blood came out when I took out the needle and a tiny bit of blood got into the Gonal f pen drug reservoir! Its just a tiny bit. Should I be worried?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

How many doses do you have left in that pen?

I don't think I know the answer to that question as I have not heard of that happening before. Always worth holding the plunger in and counting to 10 before withdrawing the needle.

I would speak to your clinic, who in turn can check with Merck Serono - the company that make it -
+44 (0)208 818 7373

Or I guess you could ring them yourself to ask.


----------



## pharmchick (Jun 7, 2010)

Ok, thanks. There is not enough left for 1 dose of 225 units. However, I need a total of 7 doses and have two pens. Each pen has 900 units so enough for 3 doses of 225 (minus one priming dose of 37.5 units for each pen). There will be some dug left in each pen after 3 doses which will be less than 225. But combined (from both pen) I could get a 225 unit dose for the last dose. 
I emailed the clinic to ask them about the blood in the reservoir issue. I am awaiting their response. 
I think after injecting myself I turned the pen with the needle facing upwards so the tiny blood drop went into needle into the drug reservoir. So in future I will keep the pen tilted and remove the needle while tilted. 
I will contact Merck if I haven't heard from the clinic before my second pen runs out. Thanks Hazel.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

There is a little overage in the pens.


----------

